# Bulls and Blazers in trade talks



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

www.rumorpress.net

This is TechN9ne's rumor page.


> The Portland Trail Blazers are in an intense search to find a point guard, and they’re interested in one on the Chicago Bulls. The Blazers have offered Forward Travis Outlaw and Center Joel Przybilla to Bulls in exchange for Kirk Hinrich and possibly a future draft pick. The Bulls are mildly interested in the deal, but are still reluctant to trade Hinrich. The Bulls are trying to see if the Blazers have any interest in Ben Gordon instead, that of course if Gordon is interested in accepting a deal to go to the Blazers. Outlaw, a five year veteran, averaged 13.3 points and 4.6 rebounds per game last season. Przybilla, an eight year veteran, averaged 4.8 points and 8.4 rebounds per game last season.


----------



## ATONYTOWN (Jul 25, 2004)

For kirk, do it fast.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I would do Hinrich for Pryzibila and Steve Blake - only if the Blazers also agreed to take Larry Hughes for Raef Lafrentz

Blazers also would need to give up a 1st round pick ( lottery protected )


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Come on this is a joke. Two bench players who will see very limited time on the court next year for Portlan for our starting guard. FORGET IT.

david


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Bulls should do it, this puts them 100% into Rebuilding mode again but it free's up some cap room in that super Free agent class of 2010.

Travis Outlaw is an ok player, dont see out of this world potential but he seems to be a tiny bit more consistentthan Tyrus Thomas so take that for whatever its worth.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we could do worse. Gives us a center. Outlaw is not too bad.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

giusd said:


> Come on this is a joke. Two bench players who will see very limited time on the court next year for Portlan for our starting guard. FORGET IT.
> 
> david


I dont know, one could make the argument that Pryz and Outlaw are better than Noah and Thomas.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

What are the strength and weaknesses of Outlaw and Przybilla?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

If Portland wants a PG, I don't see how BG is going to fit the bill for them.

As for the trade - meh, but if you can pull some more out of them I'm certainly open to dealing Kirk.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Hold out for Bayless. Otherwise the Blazers need to include the draft choice, not us.

I like Outlaw a lot. Would mean a follow-up deal involving Nocioni, which I'm also in favor of.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

P to the Wee said:


> What are the strength and weaknesses of Outlaw and Przybilla?


As a Blazers fan I kind of feel ambivalent about this trade, it would completely overload our back-court with guards and would seriously deplete our our frontcourt. But you want a break-down of each guy not an opinion of the merits of the trade so here goes:

*Travis Outlaw:*
Strengths: Out of this world hops, an unblockable mid-range jumper, pretty good man defender, fearless (not afraid to take the big shot), clutch in pressure moments (almost seems to have amnesia about prior bad plays/bad quarters), very well liked by fellow teammates.

Weakness: Has only been playing organized basketball since he was a sophmore or junior in high school, so his hoops IQ is somewhat suspect, not a great passer, has some difficulty going left, not a great help defender, or understanding team defensive schemes, kind of a tweener -- played mostly power forward last year.

*Joel Przybilla:*
Strengths: tough, great size and length at 7'1", excellent post defender, good shot blocker, sets good, hard picks, excellent teammate, and oustanding defensive rebounder, shot 68% from the foul line last year.

Weaknesses: somewhat small handed, and not great at handling recieved passes, probably will get called for at least 1 or 2 illegal picks or screens in any given game, not a good ball-handler, ineffective on offense when more than 5 feet away from the hoop, has had a tendency toward injuries in his career, but these have been kind of freak accidents more than being fragile.

The bottom line: I would absolutely *HATE* to lose przybilla as I think a center tandem of Oden and Przybilla could have the potential to be the deepest, strongest tandem in the league, and I think Oden is going to have an adjustment period in the NBA with lots of nights where he gets limited minutes as he gets in early foul trouble. As for Travis Outlaw, he's a bit more expendable, but losing him and only getting a guard back in return means we are stuck with Martell Webster as our starter and a very iffy rookie in Nicolas Batum as our depth at small forward which would be horrendous.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

nikolokolus said:


> As a Blazers fan I kind of feel ambivalent about this trade, it would completely overload our back-court with guards and would seriously deplete our our frontcourt. But you want a break-down of each guy not an opinion of the merits of the trade so here goes:
> 
> *Travis Outlaw:*
> Strengths: Out of this world hops, an unblockable mid-range jumper, pretty good man defender, fearless (not afraid to take the big shot), clutch in pressure moments (almost seems to have amnesia about prior bad plays/bad quarters), very well liked by fellow teammates.
> ...


Props for the detailed answer.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont know, one could make the argument that Pryz and Outlaw are better than Noah and Thomas.



One could make the argument easily that Outlaw is better than Thomas....right now anyway. One could also make the easy argument that Przybilla is better defensively than Noah. Not offensively though. Joel is a monster rebounder, defender and blocks a lot of shots


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

That trade is...eh. Adding Joel would give us depth at the five, but Travis would add to our crowded front court. If he can play SG /SF , then that good. But, if he's a SF/ PF, then we have a serious problem...


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

dsouljah9 said:


> But, if he's a SF/ PF, then we have a serious problem...


That's what Outlaw is. He's a fan favorite in Portland and I'd hate to lose this guy along with Pryzbilla.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

eh.. you dont give up pieces to a western conference team that will be in the playoffs for the next 5+ years. 

if they take BG, then good. But, Kirk... that'll come and bite the Bulls back very soon.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I actually think Pryzibila is a sensational fit for this ball club and the guys we have on Roster

OK he's not going to be running the break in a transition game and he's not an answer for an offensive force upfront 

But to the same level that Glen Davis ate up room ( yes pun intended ) at LSU which enabled Tyrus Thomas to flourish - this is why I believe Pryzibila would be an ideal fit- particulary for faster, atheletic types like Tyrus and Noah that would benefit with a big body enforcer like JP. He also would create the lanes for Rose, Deng, Ben and Thabo to drive and which would also create room for Ben's shooting

A rotation with Gray , Noah and Thomas could work well and we have the expiring contracts of Gooden and Lafrentz to be a player at trade deadline for a top flight 2 guard if one is out in the open 

I would be inclined to move Nocioni and Ced Simmons to Phoenix for Boris Diaw who would be an additional ball handler with Steve Blake backing up Derrick Rose, and where Diaw ( I believe ) would match really well with Ben Gordon 

So #1 

* Hinrich and Hughes for Pryzibila, Blake and Lafrentz *

And #2 

* Nocioni and Simmons for Diaw *

Resign Ben Gordon to his 6 year $65M deal which we could afford to do moving these contracts around 

*

Pryzibila
Gooden
Deng
Sefolosha
Rose

6th : Gordon

bench

Noah/Gray
Thomas
Diaw
Nichols
Blake


Lafrentz ( spare change ) 

*

If Thomas, Noah and Gray appear able to handle what is required of them then Gooden and Lafrentz com into play ...maybe with a 1st round draft pick for Vince Carter ( yes I would run the gauntlet with Vince who I think would excel with Rose and Deng )


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

Kirk has got to be one of the most over rated players if you think trading him will come back to bite us. You might be able to say Tyson chandler came back to bite us. Kirk? Are you serious?



fuzznuts said:


> eh.. you dont give up pieces to a western conference team that will be in the playoffs for the next 5+ years.
> 
> if they take BG, then good. But, Kirk... that'll come and bite the Bulls back very soon.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Personally, I think Gordon would really excel next to Roy and Aldridge. But I can appreciate why they aren't willing to take a chance on him. Kirk is the safer option.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Does the trade involve us consolidating some of our numerous moderately talented players for a better talent at a position of need? No? Not interested.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Does the trade involve us consolidating some of our numerous moderately talented players for a better talent at a position of need? No? Not interested.


great answer


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> Does the trade involve us consolidating some of our numerous moderately talented players for a better talent at a position of need? No? Not interested.


Those trades are pipe dreams. Yeah, every once in a while a team gets lucky and steals a good player from a team looking to rebuild or cut salary, but you can't stick with the same guys forever just in hopes that a trade will happen.

The question I think you should be asking is: Who is the best player in the trade? If it's Kirk, then pass. Trading the best player in a deal almost always comes back to bite the team that traded him.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont know, one could make the argument that Pryz and Outlaw are better than Noah and Thomas.


Outlaw and Przybilla are definitely better than Thomas and Noah. My concern, though, is what this does for our rotation:

Prz/Noah
Gooden/Tyrus/Outlaw?
Deng/Nocioni/Outlaw?
Gordon?/Sefolosha
Rose

Outlaw creates a logjam at either PF or SF (or SG, if the plan is to convert him back to that role), and we're left with a rookie PG playing all the minutes at his position (the Thabo @ PG experiment is over).

I like both Przybilla and Outlaw, but I don't see this trade balancing the roster, unless Gooden and/or Nocioni is the next to go.

Or...Nocioni and Blake are included in the deal, which works in TradeChecker. That would leave us with a roster of:

Prz/Noah
Gooden/Tyrus
Deng/Outlaw
Gordon?/Sefolosha
Rose/Blake

The question at this point, though, is whether that lineup is any better than what we already have. If not, then what's really the point?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

What kind of piece of **** trade is this?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Case said:


> Those trades are pipe dreams. Yeah, every once in a while a team gets lucky and steals a good player from a team looking to rebuild or cut salary, but you can't stick with the same guys forever just in hopes that a trade will happen.
> 
> The question I think you should be asking is: Who is the best player in the trade? If it's Kirk, then pass. Trading the best player in a deal almost always comes back to bite the team that traded him.


Like Jalen and Yell for AD and Junkyard Bow Wow ?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Dornado said:


> Does the trade involve us consolidating some of our numerous moderately talented players for a better talent at a position of need? No? Not interested.



I disagree with this 

You have to look at complementary fits


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I disagree with this
> 
> You have to look at complementary fits


Pryzbilla would qualify as a "complementary fit", I suppose, as he'd benefit the team.... but Outlaw really only creates more of a logjam wherever he ends up.

Couple that with trading Hinrich away when his value is at its lowest, and it seems like a pretty bad idea. 

We should be doing what the Blazers would be doing in this trade... moving two moderately talented players for a more talented one.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

dsouljah9 said:


> That trade is...eh. Adding Joel would give us depth at the five, but Travis would add to our crowded front court. If he can play SG /SF , then that good. But, if he's a SF/ PF, then we have a serious problem...


Awesome sig man. Much props. That is a great hook.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The problem with this trade for the Bulls is it does nothing but add more mediocrity and depth (at already adequate positions) - something the Bulls are hardly in need of.

It really doesn't do anything for the team in the bigger picture.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Does the trade involve us consolidating some of our numerous moderately talented players for a better talent at a position of need? No? Not interested.


This is the correct answer. We already have 10 to 11 players who are 'pretty' good. We need someone who is ****ing amazing, by trading some of those 'pretty' good players for one really good player.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

I like this trade myself.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...754~454~2015&teams=22~22~22~4~4~4~4&te=&cash=


PG: Rose/Blake or Blake/Rose
SG: Hughes/Thabo/Nichols or Thabo/Hughes/Nichols
SF: Deng/Outlaw
PF: Thomas/Frye/Gooden or you can put them in any order you want
C: Noah/Gray/LaFrentz


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

I love how we have to try and convince teams to take Gordon in a trade over Hinrich yet Gordon is supposed to be are best player according to him and his agent


----------



## flow (Apr 3, 2005)

Merk said:


> I love how we have to try and convince teams to take Gordon in a trade over Hinrich yet Gordon is supposed to be are best player according to him and his agent


Bingo! We have a winner.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Dornado said:


> Pryzbilla would qualify as a "complementary fit", I suppose, as he'd benefit the team.... but Outlaw really only creates more of a logjam wherever he ends up.
> 
> Couple that with trading Hinrich away when his value is at its lowest, and it seems like a pretty bad idea.


I wasn't proposing we take Outlaw back 

I was proposing parcelling uyp Hughes with Hinrich so that we would get Pryzibila as the salary hold over that would give us legit size and interior defense in a position of need , and who IMO , would complement ( and benefit ) Thomas, Noah, Deng , Thabo , Rose and Gordon 

The salary saving would enable us to resign Ben Gordon to a fair market deal ( as opposed to not moving Kirk and losing out alltogether on Ben Gordon ) 

It would also give us an adequate point back up in Steve Blake 

It would also give us nearly $20M in expiring contracts ( in Gooden and Lafrentz ) to swing for a "star" like say Vince Carter given the Nets are aiming to be cap friendly in 2010 to have a crack at Lebron. This probably wouldn't happen but at least it puts us in position to have a crack at a "damaged goods" asset like Carter 

Unless the economic climate is such that a team that loses a boatload of money like Atlanta is looking to deal a Joe Johnson - then this calibre of 2 guard that we would be targeting to upgrade at position isn't going to be out in the open 

So the wish list of Wade, McGrady, etc etc isn't happening 

Personally .. if we pulled Hinrich and Hughes for Pryzibila, Blake and LaFrentz - I would be more than prepared to deal Lafrentz , Gooden and a draft pick to Jersey that would then send Vince to Boston and Ray Allen to Chicago 

The significance of this move is that Vince would expire with Pierce and KG - 3 to 4 years down the road - Ray has 2 to go under his contract and would expire in 2010


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Well for one this trade isnt supposed to be who gets the better players in Return, Portland is looking for build on their core and wants a starting PG right now, the Bulls should not and probably dont care about what Pryz and Outlaw will do on the court, they care about the fact that Pryzibila's contract is a couple of seasons shorter than Kirks and the Bulls are looking to be major players in the 2010 FA Class.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well for one this trade isnt supposed to be who gets the better players in Return, Portland is looking for build on their core and wants a starting PG right now, the Bulls should not and probably dont care about what Pryz and Outlaw will do on the court, they care about the fact that Pryzibila's contract is a couple of seasons shorter than Kirks and the Bulls are looking to be major players in the 2010 FA Class.


I thought of something that could work for both teams. Portland probably won't have much cap space next season after this trade, but they will have a very good team in 2-3 years. The Bulls get cap flexibility for 2010, while opening up about 3.5 million in cap room for Ben Gordon. The numbers after the names signify how many minutes each player would get at each position. The rotation I put up for Portland could be somewhat off as I am not the biggest Portland fan on here.

Bulls trade: Kirk Hinrich($10,000,000),Andres Nocioni($8,000,000),Cedric Simmons($1,742,760),Aaron Gray($711,517)

Bulls receive: Raef LaFrentz($12,722,500),Travis Outlaw($4,000,000),1st rounder(lottery protected),2nd rounder

Bulls total outgoing:$20,454,277
Bulls total incoming:$16,722,500


Blazers trade: Raef LaFrentz($12,722,500),Travis Outlaw($4,000,000), 1st rounder(lottery protected), 2nd rounder

Blazers receive: Kirk Hinrich($10,000,000),Andres Nocioni($8,000,000),Cedric Simmons($1,742,760),Aaron Gray($711,517)

Blazers total outgoing:$16,722,500
Blazers total incoming:$20,454,277

Bulls rotation

PG:Rose(31)/Gordon(17)/Hughes(0)
SG:Hughes(26)/Gordon(13)/Sefolosha(9)
SF: Deng(33)/Outlaw( 8 )/Sefolosha( 8 )
PF:Thomas(26)/Outlaw(18)/Gooden(4)
C:Noah(24)/Gooden(24)/LaFrentz(0)


Blazers rotation

PG:Hinrich(26)/Blake(12)/Bayless(10)
SG:Roy(33)/Fernandez( 8 )/Bayless(7)
SF:Nocioni(21)/Fernandez(14)/Webster(13)
PF:Aldridge(32)/Diogu(10)/Nocioni(6)
C:Oden(32)/Przybilla(16)


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> I thought of something that could work for both teams. Portland probably won't have much cap space next season after this trade, but they will have a very good team in 2-3 years. The Bulls get cap flexibility for 2010, while opening up about 3.5 million in cap room for Ben Gordon. The numbers after the names signify how many minutes each player would get at each position. The rotation I put up for Portland could be somewhat off as I am not the biggest Portland fan on here.
> 
> Bulls trade: Kirk Hinrich($10,000,000),Andres Nocioni($8,000,000),Cedric Simmons($1,742,760),Aaron Gray($711,517)
> 
> ...


I see the Bulls doing it but I think the Blazers dont want to commit to Kirk Hinrich AND Nocioni for that long, especially if Kirk doesnt work out. Nocioni doesnt get paid a ton but his contract is just too damn long soo I dont see the Blazers wanting to hold on to both these guys for more than a couple of seasons if Kirk isnt the real deal for them at the PG spot.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

68topls said:


> Kirk has got to be one of the most over rated players if you think trading him will come back to bite us. You might be able to say Tyson chandler came back to bite us. Kirk? Are you serious?


Yes.. yes I am serious. That's why I typed it.


How do you think not sending a quality starting guard to a young team with talent is NOT bad? I think most people on these boards would agree that Portland has upside, and Kirk would make them more dangerous. A back court of Roy and Hinrich would be scary.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> One could make the argument easily that Outlaw is better than Thomas....right now anyway. One could also make the easy argument that Przybilla is better defensively than Noah. Not offensively though. Joel is a monster rebounder, defender and blocks a lot of shots


Depends what you mean by defense. Noah's biggest advantage as a center is his mobility and quickness for a 7-footer. He is obviously skinny and needs to get stronger, but he is tall enough and probably quicker/faster than 90% of NBA centers. 

Przybilla can hold post position better and absorb contact, but Noah can step out and guard wing players, cheat into the lane and recover, and run the floor on the break. 

Although, I do think Noah needs a backup center who compliments his abilities. Maybe Przybilla who is bigger stronger, but I would almost prefer Aaron Gray who actually has some offensive skill.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

World B. Free said:


> Awesome sig man. Much props. That is a great hook.


Thanks...eace:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I'd give them Gordon for those 2, but not Hinrich. Not a chance.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

The last thing we should do is give them Gordon. Portland are going to be scary enough let alone with a 20ppg scorer coming off the bench. They can take Kirk for all I care.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

GrayFan34 said:


> I like this trade myself.
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...754~454~2015&teams=22~22~22~4~4~4~4&te=&cash=
> 
> ...



No damn way Blake starts over rose. Rose is better than him RIGHT NOW TODAY!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

The Krakken said:


> No damn way Blake starts over rose. Rose is better than him RIGHT NOW TODAY!


I believe he was taking into account that the Bulls want to bring Rose in slowly.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

P to the Wee said:


> I believe he was taking into account that the Bulls want to bring Rose in slowly.


Thank you. At least somebody understands.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

No way a trade between Blazers and Bulls happen. What can you give us that we want? Our needs are at PG and SF, and Deng isn't going anywhere. Heinrich might be more interesting, but what do you expect back for him, especially since he's being shopped so heavily? Ben Gordon is of no interest. We have a similar young (cheaper) player in Bayless, not to mention he has Rudy who can score off the bench. 

I don't want to lose Pryzbilla, the best backup center in the league, but he is good enough to start somewhere. Anyways, all this Blazers/Bulls speculation is trivial.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Perfection said:


> No way a trade between Blazers and Bulls happen. What can you give us that we want? Our needs are at PG and SF, and Deng isn't going anywhere. Heinrich might be more interesting, but what do you expect back for him, especially since he's being shopped so heavily? Ben Gordon is of no interest. We have a similar young (cheaper) player in Bayless, not to mention he has Rudy who can score off the bench.
> 
> I don't want to lose Pryzbilla, the best backup center in the league, but he is good enough to start somewhere. Anyways, all this Blazers/Bulls speculation is trivial.


http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...754~454~2015&teams=22~22~22~4~4~4~4&te=&cash=

take a look at that trade because i think that would really be the best one for both teams.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

GrayFan34 said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...754~454~2015&teams=22~22~22~4~4~4~4&te=&cash=
> 
> take a look at that trade because i think that would really be the best one for both teams.


I really can't see how we would spread out the minutes with that trade. I would much rather do Hinrich/Nocioni for Outlaw/LaFrentz.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

Perfection said:


> No way a trade between Blazers and Bulls happen. What can you give us that we want? Our needs are at PG and SF, and Deng isn't going anywhere. Heinrich might be more interesting, but what do you expect back for him, *especially since he's being shopped so heavily*? Ben Gordon is of no interest. We have a similar young (cheaper) player in Bayless, not to mention he has Rudy who can score off the bench.
> 
> I don't want to lose Pryzbilla, the best backup center in the league, but he is good enough to start somewhere. Anyways, all this Blazers/Bulls speculation is trivial.


This has not been documented. In fact, the opposite has been suggested, that Paxson would prefer to keep Hinrich around while easing Rose into the starting PG role.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

GrayFan34 said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...754~454~2015&teams=22~22~22~4~4~4~4&te=&cash=
> 
> take a look at that trade because i think that would really be the best one for both teams.



Talent wise it helps Portland in the immediate future. However, I think Portland is thinking they can get more from Lafrentz' expiring contract than 2 overpaid players. As a franchise, Portland has to hold on to that contract to see if it can be moved at the deadline. If not, let it expire and use the 11 or so million in cap space to sign someone like Danny Granger or Caron Butler in the off season


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Perfection said:


> No way a trade between Blazers and Bulls happen. What can you give us that we want? Our needs are at PG and SF, and Deng isn't going anywhere. Heinrich might be more interesting, but what do you expect back for him, especially since he's being shopped so heavily? Ben Gordon is of no interest. We have a similar young (cheaper) player in Bayless, not to mention he has Rudy who can score off the bench.
> 
> I don't want to lose Pryzbilla, the best backup center in the league, but he is good enough to start somewhere. Anyways, all this Blazers/Bulls speculation is trivial.


You guys must want SOMETHING from us. The poster who is reporting this thing has posted the Jalen Rose and Gooden/Hughes trades before they happened (the second one albeit in altered form).


----------



## furious styles (Mar 31, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> One could make the argument easily that Outlaw is better than Thomas....right now anyway. One could also make the easy argument that Przybilla is better defensively than Noah. Not offensively though. Joel is a monster rebounder, defender and blocks a lot of shots


You're Tripping! I'm a Bulls fan living in N.E Portland and watch almost every Blazers game since Outlaw was drafted and to say that Outlaw is "easily" better than Thomas is Homer talk. Actually Both look like the same type of player. Last season outlaw played well, years prior he was concidered a borderline bust. Outlaw definitely would not start in our line up. in fact,I would take Kirk, Tyrus, Noah, Gooden, and maybe Hughes over Outlaw Everytine. And How many games have Joel missed the last two season. At least 40 Right. Joel would be a terrible fit in our future fast paced offense. No to This Trade.


----------



## WshflThinking (Sep 14, 2002)

That trade wouldnt benefit the Bulls. It would require the Bulls to take on more salary pushing them into the luxury tax which they absolutely wont do. The players we get back are mediocre too. Absolutely nothing there of value.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Hate the trade for Portland. It doesn't make sense for Chicago because they don't need a SF...

seems like he is just throwing names out there.

Definitely have no interest in Kirk right now since we have Rudy Fernandez and Jerryd Bayless coming in. And Gordon... eww...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Hate the trade for Portland. It doesn't make sense for Chicago because they don't need a SF...
> 
> seems like he is just throwing names out there.
> 
> Definitely have no interest in Kirk right now since we have Rudy Fernandez and Jerryd Bayless coming in. *And Gordon... eww...*


If by "eww" you mean "Immediately becomes the best scorer on the team"....


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

No, by "ewww" i mean he doesn't start (on our team) because defense and that he is one dimensional. And he thinks he is worth 2x more than he is... our front office is WAY smarter than that, thank god. Our coach won't give a lot of playing time to someone who won't play D and rebound and help the team in other ways. And he won't get his shots up being the 4th option after Roy, LaMarcus and Oden.

And Roy is a better scorer... he got more PPG and shot a better FG% with less shots per game, and still has a more complete game (like setting everyone up)... LaMarcus will be a 20ppg scorer next year anyway.

No thanks.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> No, by "ewww" i mean he doesn't start (on our team) because defense and that he is one dimensional. And he thinks he is worth 2x more than he is... our front office is WAY smarter than that, thank god. *Our coach won't give a lot of playing time to someone who won't play D and rebound and help the team in other ways.* And he won't get his shots up being the 4th option after Roy, LaMarcus and Oden.
> 
> And Roy is a better scorer... he got more PPG and shot a better FG% with less shots per game, and still has a more complete game (like setting everyone up)... LaMarcus will be a 20ppg scorer next year anyway.
> 
> No thanks.


So what you're saying is Lamarcus Aldridge and Rudy Fernandez aren't going to see the floor next year?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^I have a really long post written out but I don't want to post it because I find it kinda lame talkin' about the Blazers on a Bulls forum. 

But in short, Rudy will get better and his gambling style is what his coach told him to play in Spain and the Olympics, and it will be adressed. And if he doesn't get better on D his minutes will show. And LaMarcus is a really good defender that led our team in blocks and 2nd in rebounds. He is an underrated defender, and is extremely far from a defensive liability.


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Talent wise it helps Portland in the immediate future. However, I think Portland is thinking they can get more from Lafrentz' expiring contract than 2 overpaid players. As a franchise, Portland has to hold on to that contract to see if it can be moved at the deadline. If not, let it expire and use the 11 or so million in cap space to sign someone like Danny Granger or Caron Butler in the off season


lafrenz money is gonna have to be used to pay the young core of talented players you already have. def. not add another.


----------

